# Uptight and anxious



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

HiI am feeling very uptight and anxious this morning, I have an appointment at the gynacologist this morning, and my ibs-d is playing up real bad, because im very anxious and uptight, I am so worried that i will need the toilet while driving to the appointment and there are no toilets on the way there to stop at, i have my emergency spare kit of wipes and underwear to take and ive taken imodium, but that hasnt stopped me having loose bms all morning. I know if i get uptight and panic it will make me want to go to the toilet more, ive tried breathing exercises but they are not helping.What can i do. help please.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well keep doing the deep breathing a relaxation things, and don't judge yourself as you are doing them. They may be helping more than you know even if you aren't perfect.When you aren't taking 5-20 minutes at a time to do nothing but focus on the deep breathing or other relaxation technique do something you enjoy to take your mind off the appointment and all your fears about it. When your mind goes back to it (and it will because ALL humans do that, not just you) say the word STOP! (either outloud if you are by yourself or in your head as loud as you can) then immediately focus on your enjoyable task.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good advice Kathleen.I got there and back with no problems, dont know why i got so anxious about it, I think i was more anxious about not finding a toilet if i needed one because of the ibs-d as that was playing up this morning. rather than the appointment itself.


----------



## WhisperintheWind (Aug 31, 2009)

cherrypie09 said:


> Good advice Kathleen.I got there and back with no problems, dont know why i got so anxious about it, I think i was more anxious about not finding a toilet if i needed one because of the ibs-d as that was playing up this morning. rather than the appointment itself.


Sounds almost like a form of Agoraphobia, but with IBS attacks instead of panic attacks. I've been there when my IBS was really bad. Thankfully, it's decreased in severity lately, so I haven't been as bad. I really don't have much advice. Listen to music, sing along--for me personally, that's always helped a bit, just focus on the words or the beat of a snare drum, on the 2 and 4 beats in a 4/4 song. bass snare bass snare, it's rhythmic and can be soothing to focus on. Give it a shot--nothing to lose!


----------



## WhisperintheWind (Aug 31, 2009)

cherrypie09 said:


> Good advice Kathleen.I got there and back with no problems, dont know why i got so anxious about it, I think i was more anxious about not finding a toilet if i needed one because of the ibs-d as that was playing up this morning. rather than the appointment itself.


Sounds almost like a form of Agoraphobia, but with IBS attacks instead of panic attacks. I've been there when my IBS was really bad. Thankfully, it's decreased in severity lately, so I haven't been as bad. I really don't have much advice. Listen to music, sing along--for me personally, that's always helped a bit, just focus on the words or the beat of a snare drum, on the 2 and 4 beats in a 4/4 song. bass snare bass snare, it's rhythmic and can be soothing to focus on. Give it a shot--nothing to lose!


----------

